# Flexible slicker brush



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Ive just ordered this from ebay, alot cheaper than the les pooches will give a review when used (it maybe money down the drain ) but on the other hand it could be a bargain (I love a good bargain )http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-DOUBLE-SIDED-DOG-GROOMING-FLEXIBLE-SLICKER-BRUSH-/261069765430?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item3cc8f87b36#ht_500wt_966


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I've not get a proper brush yet .. Just a basic slicker but I always prefer just a plain metal comb. 
Will have a look at this thanks... Don't they look fierce!!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> I've not get a proper brush yet .. Just a basic slicker but I always prefer just a plain metal comb.
> Will have a look at this thanks... Don't they look fierce!!


They do, but apparently they don't pull as much 
I've been using a double sided pin comb, but his coat is getting too thick now


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm having some respite from the matts since she's been sheared!!!! 
.... Every cloud has a silver lining 
X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have a no pull human hairbrush specifically for longer hair, and it's great.....might have to try it out on Max when we get him. Might work on puppy fur at least. Will let you know.


----------

